# Giants....Fact or Fancy?



## Wavels (Jun 2, 2007)

Do or did giants exist?...What do they have to do with aliens? Yikes!!


Look at these photos: New Page 1

also...

*Giants & Little Aliens*

 Author *Steve Quayle* spoke about a small 'alien' found in Chile and also shared his latest research on giants. The remains of a creature (*photos*), a mere six inches tall, was found in a part of Chile known for petrified trees and mineralization, he reported. It came to his attention through an "exobiologist," Ram&#243;n Navia-Osorio. Interestingly, Quayle said that there've been live sightings of such beings in Colombia, just two months ago-- and that an outbreak of illness was associated with their appearance. 

Similar tiny creatures were drawn by Shoshone and Crow Indians and reports and legends of them span the globe, said Quayle, who theorized that earth changes may have caused such entities and spirits to be loosed upon us. 

On the other end of the spectrum, there is both modern and ancient evidence for giants, with skeletons ranging from 17 to 19 ft. and beyond, Quayle contended. According to  _*Pravda*_, Professor Ernst Muldashev conducted an expedition to Syria, Lebanon and Egypt and found the graves of giants. Quayle believes that many of the giants were the cannibalistic offspring of the Fallen Angels or Nephilim and that these "fearful and ferocious" beings will be returning. For more on giants including illustrations, view this *special page*. 

COAST TO COAST AM WITH GEORGE NOORY: SHOWS

Genesis 6 GIANTS - Charts


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 2, 2007)

Giants were supposedly a humanoid and one of our ancestors, not sure on how direct this is... what with the missing link an' all.

There are also pygmie bones, found in chilie I believe... or at least in south america somewhere. Although from the info' I've read in the past these pygmies were supposed to be a product of climate and segregation from comtinental land mass.

That's it! The pygmies I'm on about were found on a particular Island in south America, and i remember reading they would have been hunting animals almost as big as themselves. It's believed they even had giant rats to contend with.

The Giants are also a well documented find, although much doubt (as with the pygmies) has been cast on the evidence.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 2, 2007)

hey Wavels, you're not taking this guy Quayle seriously, are you?


----------



## Wavels (Jun 2, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> hey Wavels, you're not taking this guy Quayle seriously, are you?


*lol*....No, Skunky....the guy makes some provocative points and it is interesting to ponder his far out ideas...I have listened to him on the radio a few times...His overall credibility is somewhat suspect at best!
The most cogent aspect of his presentations is that the world and human history are quite mysterious...The truth is out there, but we may never _*know.

*_


----------



## morp (Jun 2, 2007)

herodotus mentions a race of pygmie type chaps living in africa. he was writing in the 4th century bc


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 2, 2007)

*Seriously doubt the giant thing...or the mini-alien find too. But Pygmies (or the Twa People) hail from Central Africa. They all pretty much stood under 5' in height.*

*Not sure about other smaller statured people from other places. But Pygmies as we know them are Central African.*

*BTW...if you happen to meet one of these people and call them a Pygmie...be prepared to fight. They never used that word to describe themselves. It was used by others who happened upon them and decided to just "name them" what they wanted. Its a derogatory term to them. Mind you these people have been there for who knows how long.....with a name. The Twa.*


----------



## primeralives (Jun 2, 2007)

im a pygmie im only 3 ft 4 in some of my plants are taller than me, it gets pretty frusturating when you have to stand on a latter to harvest your colas


----------



## Wavels (Jun 2, 2007)

The "Pygmies"(Twa...thanks Blood) would be true giants in comparison with these tiny "aliens".
I wonder what the Twa people would call these tiny guys...6 inches tall...hahaha
I have to smoke another bowl and ponder this!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2007)

i've never heard of any of this. so those are real bones? hhhmmm?


----------



## Wavels (Jun 2, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i've never heard of any of this. so those are real bones? hhhmmm?


If they are not real, they reflect the work of some very serious and industrious creative hoaxers.
I agree fdd....HMMMMM?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 2, 2007)

*Ok Im thinking the Giant thing is bullshit. If you can enlarge the article....you'll read that the discovery was made by a National Geographic team in India. So I went to National Geographic website and put "GadotKach skeleton" in the search tool......Nothing.*

_*Your search - Gadotkach skeleton - did not match any documents. *_
_*No pages were found containing Gadotkach skeleton. *_

*Thats besides the fact that the photos simply appear doctored...more like a Photoshop project.*


----------



## Wavels (Jun 2, 2007)

I think you are correct Blood,....photo shop and Cornell University computer graphics class manipulated what was the skeleton of a mastodon....
I checked around also:Srini's Weblog: Bhima's son Gadotkach like skeleton found


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 2, 2007)

*The skelton could be human....but enlarged...the the people cut/pasted on the photos....shadows...the backhoe...all that kinda stuff. *


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

A mastodon? Aren't they like mammoths?

Why do people do shit like this? Why do people want to pretend that ghosts and aliens exist?

I'd really love to understand what they get out of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> A mastodon? Aren't they like mammoths?
> 
> Why do people do shit like this? Why do people want to pretend that ghosts and aliens exist?
> 
> I'd really love to understand what they get out of it.



wouldn't it be cool if make believe were real? some people are just bored i guess. or maybe we aren't "pretending"........


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

they do what they do...because people like you will sit here an talk of it....even when they pass something with their name will continue.....besides most people are dumb an will fall for mad shit....scientology...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> they do what they do...because people like you will sit here an talk of it....even when they pass something with their name will continue.....besides most people are dumb an will fall for mad shit....scientology...


WTF? what is the sentence, underlined in red, supposed to mean?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> WTF? what is the sentence, underlined in red, supposed to mean?




they will be remembered when they are dead. i think.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

Yet even with this explanaition I am non-plussed.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

its why peple lie......legacy...they want theres changed for some reason or another


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 4, 2007)

Az, you seem like a very intelligent guy. Is there any chance you could stop being so lazy and make your points properly?

People lie because of their legacy? Or they lie because they want to change their legacy?

WTF?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry ya it means that they wants thiers changged... i am lazy im tryin to get some more disapline back in life but its hard....also i cant spell for shit sorry just the way life is when kicked out of school...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2007)

i keep a dictionary next to me. the internet has actually helped me relearn to spell. i hate that squiggly red line.


giants are a big thing, where i come from.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

i dont get the red line on my comp is that something you set up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2007)

i don't know where it came from.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

stupied old computer.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't get the red line either, unless I'm writing something in the office.

You know, school hasn't got anything to do with education. I never went to school past the age of 12, not a single day. 

I just loved reading books. Book or movie, I'd pick the book. You can learn so much just by reading fiction.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 6, 2007)

i love to read to...i was hit by car when i was 13 an had a massive brain trama.....so spellin is not my strong point because i cant remember the words really....besides i have always like the fact that i can re-spell a word an people know what it is...re-writin english..


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 6, 2007)

Theres a section in the bible that reads something like:

And in those days giants roamed the earth. They were the sons of God and they took the women of earth and bore children to them.....

I might not have quoted that exactly right, but that is what it says.I know it is in the book of Genesis, just not sure what scripture. I'll post it later when I get home.

I have to agree that those photos do look doctored, like they put a human skull on another skeleton or something.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 6, 2007)

Here we go:


Book of Genesis
*6:2.* The sons of God seeing the daughters of men, that they were fair, took to themselves wives of all which they chose. 

*6:4.* Now giants were upon the earth in those days. For after the sons of God went in to the daughters of men, and they brought forth children, these are the mighty men of old, men of renown.


----------



## GuduflMS (Jun 16, 2009)

Its a HOAX!

Check it out at:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/12/071214-giant-skeleton.html


----------

